# schöne Aussichten



## Moderlieschenking (4. Apr. 2011)

Hallo Liebe Fotofreunde,
nachdem ich auf einem Kalender letztes Jahr einmal ein Foto gesehen habe, in dem
die Bank als Aussichtspunkt im Mittelpunkt stand bin ich ein großer Fan von dieser
Art Fotos geworden, ich stelle hier mal ein paar Fotos ein, die ich in der Zwischenzeit
gemacht habe, vielleicht habt ihr ja auch solche Fotos oder findet daran Gefallen.
LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: schöne Aussichten*

Servus Markus

Gefallen ausserordentlich 

Wecken Sehnsucht nach "Stille und Ruhe" ....

Technisch würde ich die Fotos noch gerade richten, kippen nach rechts, aber das tut der Wirkung der Bilder keinen Abbruch ...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: schöne Aussichten*

jeep, mir auch  - erinnerte mich soeben an die schöne Zeit am Attersee sowie an den Besuch am Königssee *träum* leider hatte ich damals noch keine Digicam


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: schöne Aussichten*

Servus zusammen,
heute wieder einmal ein Aussichtsfoto diesmal vom Spitzingsee

LG Markus


----------



## Gunnar (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: schöne Aussichten*

...Markus...gefällt sehr.
Tolle Motive und KLASSE IDEE mit der Bank!!


----------

